# Anybody Fly Fish the Sevier?



## pickaspot (Sep 19, 2007)

I have never fished the Sevier River but I am down that way often. Just curious.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow, great question, up for a week and no responses  

My nephew and I will probably try it on Turkey day, if the weather isn't too bad, I would have liked to have seen some responses on this post as well.

Will post a report if we end up going.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I fish the Sevier often....but your question is pretty vague. The Sevier is a long river with a load of different fishable sections. Be more specific and you may get more responses.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I've spent very little time on it. I think Wyo is your guy to talk to on this one.....


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> wyoming2utah wrote: I fish the Sevier often....but your question is pretty vague. The Sevier is a long river with a load of different fishable sections. Be more specific and you may get more responses.


I would like to go to the East fork but with the limited time this thursday I think we will try Asay Creek from the Mammoth Creek up to the private property. Maybe even fish up Mammoth into the Warner property. I have permission from Mr. Warner.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

bowgy said:


> > wyoming2utah wrote: I fish the Sevier often....but your question is pretty vague. The Sevier is a long river with a load of different fishable sections. Be more specific and you may get more responses.
> 
> 
> I would like to go to the East fork but with the limited time this thursday I think we will try Asay Creek from the Mammoth Creek up to the private property. Maybe even fish up Mammoth into the Warner property. I have permission from Mr. Warner.


Which Warner? The old man is dead.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> hamernhonkers wrote: Which Warner? The old man is dead.


I was afraid of that. I haven't seen him for sometime.
PM sent.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I fished the East Fork over the holiday...water was a bit too murky because of rain/snow, but we did manage a few nice browns and cutts. We fished the top end of Black Canyon and a bit in the WMA in Black Canyon.

I also fished the Sevier in Marysvale Canyon...lots of browns and rainbows. The water is low and clear, but the fish are active. Fishing this section is best right after the water is shut off from Piute and early in the spring after the ice is completely gone. If you fish it, try finding areas where the pressure has been lowest. I tend to avoid the biggest holes because they get hit really hard...


----------



## pickaspot (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks Wyo and the rest. I think I got the answer I was looking for. Hopefully I can get down there and try it out sooner than later.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

pickaspot said:


> Thanks Wyo and the rest. I think I got the answer I was looking for. Hopefully I can get down there and try it out sooner than later.


I fished the Upper Sevier (Asay Creek) last weekend with my brother. I caught three (two nice ones) on a jig. My bro fly fished and got skunked using various flies. He thinks he figured out that the problem was that he wasn't able to get the flies deep enough in the holes that we were fishing. It did seem like the fish were holding in the deeper parts in the holes, so his theory might be correct. He's going to get some small split shot sinkers to make sure that he's putting the flies in front of the fish. I might head back out there with him pretty soon. If I do, I'll let you know if he has better luck, and what flies were working.


----------

